# Ybravo 21



## RyanH (Sep 11, 2019)

I was looking for a better cleanup mower with bagging capabilities and noticed a local john deere dealer blowing out some yBravo push mowers. I had never heard of them before and couldn't find a lot of info online but what I did find seemed to show some fairly positive reviews. By the time I went back in, they only had one left.

I've never had a commercial mower before but I was tired of chasing down leaves and pine needles with the weaker mulching and bagging mowers. Those mowers would skip leaves or sometime blow them away on short grass or hard surfaces. The ybravo didn't have perfect reviews, but for bagging it always seemed to score well, especially in wet heavy grass.

I tried in on our not so amazing lawn, but it is tree filled and is a mess every fall. I went out early in the morning when the ground was wet and just above freezing which had a frost layer. This mower sucked up everything. I was very impressed especially with the wet leaves. The wind was knocking down more leaves so I couldn't really get a good finished result picture since more leaves dropped and ruined my nice green canvas.

I'll post a few from when I started. The mower has its negatives I'm sure if you look hard. Its damn heavy but built like a tank. I dont know if I'd want to slug it around every day or every job, but for clean up in spring or fall, its great. I got it at a very low closeout price so really it was less than double the cost of a cheap big box store mower. This thing will clearly last a long time for what I use it for, so I'm happy with it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice! I saw them at GIE and they definitely look impressive! Someone here mentioned they also private label them for Bad Boy Mowers.


----------



## RyanH (Sep 11, 2019)

The nice part with the bagging collection is that you can fill the bag 100% full before the machine starts to puke out the underside.

I cant believe how tight it will pack the bag everytime. It's like a bale of material. Large bag system as well so you aren't stopping constantly. About 3/4 of a wheel barrow in one bag.

Another nice feature, which I'm sure is standard on most commercial mowers is when you stop, you can dump the bag and the engine continues to run, so it's a quick to get back to mowing. No starting everytime like the cheaper standard push mowers with the engine-off safety feature once the running bar is released.

Heres the bagged material packed tight, with very little spillage at the flip door. And this was soaked leaves.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I wish I could find someone who sells them in Louisiana


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

CenlaLowell said:


> I wish I could find someone who sells them in Louisiana


You may have better luck finding one at Bad Boy Mower dealer:

https://www.badboymowers.com/locate


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Ware said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I could find someone who sells them in Louisiana
> ...


Thanks @Ware I ended up contacting them through there website and got a call from a sales rep that said they could sell me one over the phone. First gen 550$ and second gen 1079$ plus shipping. Now to decide :|


----------



## RyanH (Sep 11, 2019)

From what I read, they fixed a few issues from the first generation machines when they did the second gen. I still would guess the first gen would still be a pretty good machine.

I got lucky and the john deere dealership was sitting on mine for 850 days in stock, so I got it for $800 Canadian which is about $600 US because they wanted it gone. They had 6 the previous fall and I had one in my hand but didn't pull the trigger. Called back a week later and they were all gone. I checked back this fall and they had one left in another location so I jumped on it.

Second generation retails up here for $1800 CDN. His cost was around $1400. He showed me the computer monitor.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

RyanH said:


> From what I read, they fixed a few issues from the first generation machines when they did the second gen. I still would guess the first gen would still be a pretty good machine.
> 
> I got lucky and the john deere dealership was sitting on mine for 850 days in stock, so I got it for $800 Canadian which is about $600 US because they wanted it gone. They had 6 the previous fall and I had one in my hand but didn't pull the trigger. Called back a week later and they were all gone. I checked back this fall and they had one left in another location so I jumped on it.
> 
> Second generation retails up here for $1800 CDN. His cost was around $1400. He showed me the computer monitor.


Man that's alot of a 21 inch mower. Im thinking I'm about the first gen model which would be an upgrade from my Craftsman residential mower.


----------

